# ABS Diagnostic light on S14a (Australian)



## danielt (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I have a 1997 S14a Australian delivery (so LHD). I'm getting intermittent ABS warning lights.

I've got a service manual that says that there should be a LED on the underside of the ABS control unit that will flash out the error code. 

The control unit looks the same as the one in the manual, and I've taken the ABS control unit out of it's bracket in the boot (trunk) but I cannot find a LED? I've also tried taking the cover off to expose the circuit board but I couldn't find a LED there either.

Does anyone know where else the diagnostic LED might be, or some other way to read off the error code?

PS: I've checked the brake fluid levels and have tried removing the battery to reset the ABS warning. But it keeps coming back so something is wrong.

Thanks in advance
Dan


----------

